# looking for people who have bought DTG printers



## perry daniel (Aug 15, 2014)

looking for people who have bought a DTG printer and would love to know how it is working for them


----------



## Linda Reynolds (May 19, 2011)

love my brother gt361. I have had mine for 2+ years. When we had a store front I thought it was great. I started out slow also added a new machine almost every year. Husbands father passed away at the end of 2013 and had to close store to move back to his home town to take care of his mother. I still do a lot of different jobs for my clients from were we moved and have added a few here. When not in production I try to print extra tshirts each week to maintain the machine and I make sure and do the maintenance and shake the ink at all times. Because of not running it every day I may try to sell it with everything included like a heat press Geo Knight 16x20 and the viperone pretreat machine and I bought the youth platen as well as the ball cap and I will even throw in Gildan 100% cotton tshirts . I find right now I produce more Rhinestones and glitter designs and it is to great of a machine to let just print a t shirt a week.


----------



## perry daniel (Aug 15, 2014)

we bought a DTG from a company in FL. and it got here broke and it is still broke, i'm sorry they like to say it has some issues not broken. well it has had this last issue for the last 44 days, we have been down. so we are looking to go in an other direction and trying to get some feedback of who to buy from.


----------



## Linda Reynolds (May 19, 2011)

I really like the company we went though when we bought ours Nazdar Sourceone. We go to almost all the trade shows and talked to all the different vendors and compared apples to apples on the Brother and they were number 1 in my book. Because very few were out when I got mine 1 Company refused to give me a deal on all cash sale with everything so there were a few that we talked to and then there was Nazdar before we even got back in town from the show our sales guy showed up with a deal in hand and we contacted him that following monday and placed the order. Ended up paying I believe it was just over 26000.00 for everything which included the viperone and all the others were over 29000.00 and for the next 1 1/2 years Len would stop in and make sure everything was working . So when we had to move we contacted them to crate it up and move it to where we were going and made sure they knew that we would not be able to unpack for about 5 to 6 months It was no problem the tech came out and followed what brother told him to do for long term storage. When it was time to unpack we called them they sent the tech and he set it up but it would not work was not discharging the ink from the heads. They were in contact with brother and had another tech out a few days later. And they turned around and placed an order to replaced all the head and a mother board I believe. So by the time they were done replacing all those parts it prints like a charm. So really even though I've had for 2 years. My machine is only 7 months old. I have had Brother embroidery machines and have always had excellent service. Main thing is it is like a car follow all maintenance and have it service when it is do.


----------



## perry daniel (Aug 15, 2014)

well I wish ours would have went that well, but it didn't. that's $21,000 down the tubes. but anyway. Ones they got our money they forgot about us, that's ok we turned it over to GOD he will handle it better than we could ever do. I will check on the brothers may be they will take this one in on a trade.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We were early adopters and made money with it but the lifespan of the machne is too short plus the cost of white ink is too high to compete with volume on high quality black shirts.


----------



## Inspired Buffalo (Nov 10, 2013)

perry daniel said:


> we bought a DTG from a company in FL. and it got here broke and it is still broke, i'm sorry they like to say it has some issues not broken. well it has had this last issue for the last 44 days, we have been down. so we are looking to go in an other direction and trying to get some feedback of who to buy from.


What do you mean broke? It arrived broke? They didn't fix it? or send a new one or something?
What do you mean it's still broke for 44 days?


----------

